# Disable IRQ #18

## NeoCORE

Hey all,

have one I haven't been able to find in the forums here.. With almost every kernel I have messed with (love, ck, gentoo-dev, all 2.6) I have been getting problems with IRQ #18?

Don't quite understand what is going on, but it appears to be affecting things like mplayer playback (pauses for around 15secs then resumes) and also... well, it's a niggle I would like to solve.

I can use above 2.6.4 as Speedtouch support is messed up after that (and even in 2.6.6) so any help would be great.

cheers

NeoCORE

dmesg:

```

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [062a:0000] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49549 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17)

Call Trace:

 [<c02f040c>] kobject_register+0x57/0x59

 [<c033fa2d>] bus_add_driver+0x4a/0x9f

 [<c02fb8eb>] pci_register_driver+0x37/0x47

 [<f992af11>] init_module+0x19/0x27 [radeonfb]

 [<c013ea67>] sys_init_module+0x130/0x25b

 [<c010aabb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

process `named' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

usb 4-1: control timeout on ep0out

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 00002000. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 00002000.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 00002000.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 00002000.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

usb 4-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using address 3

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using address 4

hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

hub 3-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c0148bce>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x33/0x4d

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c0143e77>] mempool_alloc+0x75/0x16f

 [<c0124c94>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x4f

 [<c0124c94>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x4f

 [<c034445f>] get_request+0x15e/0x2ba

 [<c034517e>] __make_request+0x126/0x5c5

 [<c0124c94>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x4f

 [<c0345784>] generic_make_request+0x167/0x1e7

 [<c0163a49>] bio_alloc+0xcb/0x19c

 [<c01631b1>] submit_bh+0x94/0x1d2

 [<c0345858>] submit_bio+0x54/0x99

 [<c0163354>] ll_rw_block+0x65/0x85

 [<c01c31e7>] ext3_bread+0x6d/0xa4

 [<c01c0207>] ext3_readdir+0x143/0x4ec

 [<c01715c6>] vfs_readdir+0x7e/0x80

 [<c01718aa>] filldir64+0x0/0x108

 [<c0171a23>] sys_getdents64+0x71/0xab

 [<c01718aa>] filldir64+0x0/0x108

 [<c010aabb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c01086de>] default_idle+0x0/0x2c

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c0108707>] default_idle+0x29/0x2c

 [<c0108770>] cpu_idle+0x33/0x3c

 [<c055c848>] start_kernel+0x1b1/0x202

 [<c055c3f0>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x110

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c01086de>] default_idle+0x0/0x2c

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c0108707>] default_idle+0x29/0x2c

 [<c0108770>] cpu_idle+0x33/0x3c

 [<c055c848>] start_kernel+0x1b1/0x202

 [<c055c3f0>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x110

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c01086de>] default_idle+0x0/0x2c

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c0108707>] default_idle+0x29/0x2c

 [<c0108770>] cpu_idle+0x33/0x3c

 [<c055c848>] start_kernel+0x1b1/0x202

 [<c055c3f0>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x110

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c01086de>] default_idle+0x0/0x2c

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c0108707>] default_idle+0x29/0x2c

 [<c0108770>] cpu_idle+0x33/0x3c

 [<c055c848>] start_kernel+0x1b1/0x202

 [<c055c3f0>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x110

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c0162068>] block_read_full_page+0x193/0x302

 [<c01471fd>] read_pages+0xef/0x13e

 [<c01e3a54>] fat_get_block+0x0/0x18d

 [<c01475c1>] do_page_cache_readahead+0x126/0x1c5

 [<c01477c5>] page_cache_readahead+0x165/0x191

 [<c014175d>] do_generic_mapping_read+0xe1/0x3d7

 [<c0141a53>] file_read_actor+0x0/0xea

 [<c0141d29>] __generic_file_aio_read+0x1ec/0x21e

 [<c0141a53>] file_read_actor+0x0/0xea

 [<c0141e5d>] generic_file_read+0x8e/0xac

 [<c0168ab5>] cp_new_stat64+0x114/0x129

 [<c010cc66>] handle_IRQ_event+0x3a/0x64

 [<c010d04a>] do_IRQ+0xe9/0x192

 [<c015e302>] vfs_read+0xb0/0x119

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c015e57d>] sys_read+0x42/0x63

 [<c010aabb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c01086de>] default_idle+0x0/0x2c

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c0108707>] default_idle+0x29/0x2c

 [<c0108770>] cpu_idle+0x33/0x3c

 [<c055c848>] start_kernel+0x1b1/0x202

 [<c055c3f0>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x110

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c02f007b>] idr_remove+0x224/0x231

 [<c032042b>] SHATransform+0xfe/0x12c

 [<c032062c>] extract_entropy+0x1d3/0x33a

 [<c03204ea>] extract_entropy+0x91/0x33a

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c010cc66>] handle_IRQ_event+0x3a/0x64

 [<c010d04a>] do_IRQ+0xe9/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c0167b82>] chrdev_open+0x0/0x291

 [<c016807b>] cdev_get+0x59/0xb6

 [<c0167f2e>] exact_lock+0xf/0x1e

 [<c0340f34>] kobj_lookup+0x144/0x1f6

 [<c0167f1a>] exact_match+0x0/0x5

 [<c0167ca5>] chrdev_open+0x123/0x291

 [<c010cc66>] handle_IRQ_event+0x3a/0x64

 [<c010d04a>] do_IRQ+0xe9/0x192

 [<c015e302>] vfs_read+0xb0/0x119

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c015e57d>] sys_read+0x42/0x63

 [<c010aabb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

irq 18: nobody cared!

Call Trace:

 [<c010ccba>] __report_bad_irq+0x2a/0x8b

 [<c010cda4>] note_interrupt+0x6f/0x9f

 [<c010d0c2>] do_IRQ+0x161/0x192

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c010b428>] common_interrupt+0x18/0x20

 [<c01086de>] default_idle+0x0/0x2c

 [<c0105000>] _stext+0x0/0x64

 [<c0108707>] default_idle+0x29/0x2c

 [<c0108770>] cpu_idle+0x33/0x3c

 [<c055c848>] start_kernel+0x1b1/0x202

 [<c055c3f0>] unknown_bootoption+0x0/0x110

handlers:

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c0368b3e>] (ide_intr+0x0/0x1cb)

[<c03b02e6>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x67)

[<c03621fd>] (rtl8139_interrupt+0x0/0x207)

Disabling IRQ #18

```

----------

## NeoCORE

Speedtouch support now works in 2.6.6 (love sources) but still the error persists...

Any ideas any1?

it's a strange error.

NeoCORE

----------

## Aonoa

I have a similar problem.. with all 2.6 kernels above 2.6.3 I get the same "irq nobody cared!" error with my usb host controller. Most often occurring after a short idle time of doing nothing.. then my usb devices won't work until I reboot. 

2.6.6.-rc2 didn't work either. I haven't tried -rc3 because I'm so tired of compiling kernels right now.. I want to know if anyone has found a fix for this behaviour?

EDIT: Now I'm trying 2.6.6 and it seems to be working fine so far. Maybe it did the trick.

----------

## Zee

[quote="eonic"]EDIT: Now I'm trying 2.6.6 and it seems to be working fine so far. Maybe it did the trick.[/quote]

Nope. I still have this error. I'm using vanilla 2.6.6 sources.

cheers,

zee

----------

## Aonoa

Yeah. You are right, sadly. Odd it's not fixed yet? well, I found a little work-around. Compile forced unloading of modules into the kernel. 

Then you can do this whenever it happens to force it in again: 

```
rmmod -f uhci_hcd; modprobe uhci_hcd
```

----------

## Zee

[quote="eonic"]Yeah. You are right, sadly. Odd it's not fixed yet? well, I found a little work-around. Compile forced unloading of modules into the kernel. 

Then you can do this whenever it happens to force it in again: 

[code]rmmod -f uhci_hcd; modprobe uhci_hcd[/code][/quote]

That's odd indeed. Though I get that error when the kernel loads my SATA hard disk (the only thing that's really built-in the kernel, the rest are modules), so I think that's some part of the code that "should" not be visible, but it is though.

I hope it will be fixed as soon as possible. 

cheers,

zee

----------

